#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Stripping tank  and trip tank

## wjw_1980

What is the function of STRIPPING TANK  AND TRIP TANK in offshore drilling industry? 

See More: Stripping tank  and trip tank

----------


## vanthodc

Trip tank is a small tank (small diameter and high) which is usually next to rigfloor. Its function is monitor well when trip in/out or when monitor well if loss/gain occur.
Also STRIPPING TANK, sorry I don't heat it before!

----------


## oileruis

Hi,

Not only in offshore its used the trip and stripping tank. Trip tank is made for "trips" in and out, and let you calculate the real volume displaced while running in the hole with any string and also to calculate the volume use to fill the hole while pulling out of the hole any string (pipe, wire line, any tool). Also its use when the hole its being with no activity for some time (e.g for a rig repair, wait on weather, flow checks, etc). It will give an idea how its the well (flowing or loossing fluid). Normally the trip tank its a cylinder or cubical, the dimensions is 5A = H ("H" its the height & "A" its the surface area of the tank), the volumen its between 30-45 bbls (its depend on each company). No matter the dimensions and volume, the trip tank should be a device to efficientely determine the volumen displace/fill the hole.

Stripping tank its use for "stripping" operations, when you want ot introduce a string/pipe with some pressure below it, this pressure is LESS than the string/pipe weight (for more details check a Well control manual). The stripping tank usually its smaller than a trip tank (3-6 bbls) and its located in one of the choke manifold outlets. With that, you can measure how much mud you bleed off accordlyng how much pressure increase while you "introduce" more pipe to the closed well (you will fully understand if you take a look into a wellcontrol manual).

----------


## anzoategui

Correct. I am in Qatar, QP ask both two.

----------

